# Queen Slide Rails



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I have been trying to come up with a good place to store the rails to the queen slide out while in transit. I don't really like the idea of these bars sliding around punching holes in walls. I have the 25RSS and was thinking about mounting two large PCV tubes with end caps under the lower bunk to store them, but I'm not sure if this would cause an unforseen problem.

So, where do you store yours?


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Airboss,

We keep ours in front of the bed because the 28Roo doesn't have a lot of storage. Others have posted some pretty nice looking mods using PVC as you mentioned but attached to the bumper or under the camper attached to the frame. I think a search of the mod section using "slide rails", or something close, would get the results you want and with pics.

This has been on my "mod list" for a year, the Roo stays at storage and tends to be the last on the list for work until we load up to camp. 
Dave


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

I store mine where they are going to be used, in PVC pipe mounted on the rear bumper. I used 4inch (I think) PVC with screw on caps. It works great and clears your other storage areas for more camping gear. Oh yeah, to do this you have to remove pivot bolt and use a removeable pin.

I had some metal laying around that I used for the base and metal strapping and a bolt/nut to attach it to the bumper. I will take a picture that will make this more clear.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

The idea was stolen from another member, but here is what we do. There are a couple more pictures in my gallery.


----------



## Travelers (Apr 6, 2006)

We store ours in a zippered ski bag and place it under the bed between the couch and small cabinet. When we stop we open the rear door, unzip the bag, remove the rails and install - 60 seconds at the most.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Airboss said:


> So, where do you store yours?


Here:










5" PVC with ends caps made from expanded PVC board. It's strapped to the bumper with hose clamps.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

3LEES said:


> So, where do you store yours?


Here:










5" PVC with ends caps made from expanded PVC board. It's strapped to the bumper with hose clamps.

[/quote] Where did you find that PVC Dan? I've looked at Home Depot and Lowes and haven't seen anything like that. That looks like what I was picturing.

Scott


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

3LEES said:


> So, where do you store yours?


Here:

<snip pix>

5" PVC with ends caps made from expanded PVC board. It's strapped to the bumper with hose clamps.
[/quote]

Is that a PVC fence post?

MaeJae


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Several of us have used the PVC fence post cover but the methods have varied. I had to special order mine at Lowes -- not Home Depot. They're two sizes and you need the larger one, I think its 4 3/4".


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

This was a fence post. I THINK I got it at Home Depot.

5" x 5" X 8 foot.

Also, you will have to cut off the ends of the bolts on the slides so they will fit easily. I just cut them off flush with the nylox nuts.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

I store mine in the bumper. I mounted a PVC pipe on the frame rail and just forward of the dump valves. The PVC pipe holds my waste tube and now I use the bumper for my slide rails. Works great! Check out my mods section for pictures.

Mike


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

3LEES said:


> This was a fence post. I THINK I got it at Home Depot.
> 
> 5" x 5" X 8 foot.
> 
> Also, you will have to cut off the ends of the bolts on the slides so they will fit easily. I just cut them off flush with the nylox nuts.


Use rivets and you don't have to cut anything.








david


----------



## bagzzaf (Jul 18, 2007)

biga said:


> The idea was stolen from another member, but here is what we do. There are a couple more pictures in my gallery.


That looks like a great idea! Umm, where did you put the spare?


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

We just store them in the front outside compartment.

Jessica


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Rollrs45 said:


> I store mine in the bumper. I mounted a PVC pipe on the frame rail and just forward of the dump valves. The PVC pipe holds my waste tube and now I use the bumper for my slide rails. Works great! Check out my mods section for pictures.
> 
> Mike


I did the same as Mike. The hinged bumper ends makes accessing them a breeze.


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

fl_diesel said:


> I store mine where they are going to be used, in PVC pipe mounted on the rear bumper. I used 4inch (I think) PVC with screw on caps. It works great and clears your other storage areas for more camping gear. Oh yeah, to do this you have to remove pivot bolt and use a removeable pin.
> 
> I had some metal laying around that I used for the base and metal strapping and a bolt/nut to attach it to the bumper. I will take a picture that will make this more clear.


Pictures:


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

bagzzaf said:


> That looks like a great idea! Umm, where did you put the spare?


Right now the spare is in the back of my truck. I am planning another mod (adding a storage box to the back of the OB), and the spare will return to the back of the trailer when the mod is complete.


----------



## WhiteSoxFan (Mar 7, 2006)

fl diesel - you reference some "bolts" and I see them in the picture....what are those for? I seem to be missing something here. I'm about to go out and buy the materials for this mod, but not sure what the pins are for.

Thanks fl diesel!


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

WhiteSoxFan said:


> fl diesel - you reference some "bolts" and I see them in the picture....what are those for? I seem to be missing something here. I'm about to go out and buy the materials for this mod, but not sure what the pins are for.
> 
> Thanks fl diesel!


To fit the two slide rails into the 4" PVC, each slide rail needs to be separated at the pivot point, currently held together with a bolt, washers, nut. To eliminate the need for tools to re-assemble the rails, I replaced the nut/bolts with retainer clips from Lowes (I am sorry but I do not know the proper terminology for what I bought, I am sure someone will chime in with the proper term and you can see them in the photo). Just take the bolt out of your slide rail and take it with you for sizing.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

fl_diesel said:


> fl diesel - you reference some "bolts" and I see them in the picture....what are those for? I seem to be missing something here. I'm about to go out and buy the materials for this mod, but not sure what the pins are for.
> 
> Thanks fl diesel!


To fit the two slide rails into the 4" PVC, each slide rail needs to be separated at the pivot point, currently held together with a bolt, washers, nut. To eliminate the need for tools to re-assemble the rails, I replaced the nut/bolts with retainer clips from Lowes (I am sorry but I do not know the proper terminology for what I bought, I am sure someone will chime in with the proper term and you can see them in the photo). Just take the bolt out of your slide rail and take it with you for sizing.
[/quote]

I bought my clips at Camping World. They are sold there in 2 packs. Coincidence?!?!


----------



## WhiteSoxFan (Mar 7, 2006)

Now I got it! Thanks!


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

We are really wanting to do this mod but cannot find 5 inch square vinyl post anywhere... If you use the 4 and 3/4 inch do you still need to take your rails apart?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We've been planning this mod since our 1st OB







and, as yet another Mod-season approaches.....

With all the talk about bike racks and other stuff disappearing or being tampered with while on the road, have any of you who _have_ done this mod ever had a problem with your slide rails disappearing? Or have you done something to deter would-be Bracket Bandits? Just wondering?


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

On our model we have the front pass thru storage and I mounted the 4 inch PVC that is used for drain fields inside the storage area and they are held in place with bungee cords when traveling.

clicky> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8981

Ed


----------

